# The BEST baby product you own?



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

The best one I owned was a baby back pack. You know the kind used for camping? I love that thing! How about you? Was it a sling or a sidecar? Maybe a special little toy your BB loved?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Prefolds diapers that became towels for drying my face ! They are awesome!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I love my Ergo! It was a lifesaver.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I loved my front pack when dd was little and my back pack carrier and the pack and play until she was too big for them. These and a stroller were all the baby products I owned. The back pack.carrier was a really nice one from REI and the one thing I'd consider essential.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

mei tai hands down.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I forgot about the Miracle Blanket. That was really great when my son was a newborn.


----------



## Lyonsworth (Feb 22, 2011)

We've always loved our Padraig Slippers. Especially up here in chilly Canada.
Baby Carrier is a close second.


----------



## threesacharm (Feb 26, 2014)

Did anyone say the Back Buddy yet? www.back-buddy.com


----------



## jtapc90 (Jul 3, 2012)

It has to be the baby carrier w/ the feature that you can also wear baby on your back. It was the only way I was able to attend my eldest child's school events or, before I had a car, ride the train to appointments. Next in line would be the bath sponge for the early months. It was so much better than having to fill and empty and at times carry a regular baby bathtub. I just laid it in my bathroom sink, bathed baby, rang it out, and hung it to dry. You know, for those times you don't feel like bathing with your infant or simply when your babe needs a bath ... and you don't. I have to also give the infant car seat some credit. While I agree baby-wearing is much better, sometimes you don't want to be waking your baby every time you get in and out of the car. My kids were never ones who could just fall back asleep easily after being awoken so that is why I do favor a infant car seat over convertible for babies.


----------



## singandtwirl (Feb 16, 2009)

You know in 1990 it was a cordless phone!!!! (times have changed!) But in 1988 my best baby product was a cd of the nutcracker suite and boyohboy did my baby love when we danced to the music. It cured so much crying&#8230;&#8230;.and I would say that is something that babies STILL love. I teach Kindermusik and I see babies everyday loving to dance to the music, whether they are teething, sleepy, unsettled because of changing schedules etc. Funny how you don't need much in the way of baby "products"!


----------



## autumnfairy76 (Oct 14, 2007)

Though I really loved my Ergo for shorter walks, I have to say my Maclaren Volo stroller got more use. I was car-free and in France, so any errands or grocery shopping would take at least half a day to accomplish with lots and lots of walking. It was weatherproof, carried all my groceries, lightweight enough to carry up stairs and small enough to fit through metro turnstiles.


----------



## coryjean727 (Jul 3, 2010)

Didymos wrap. And second would be our cloth diaper stash.


----------



## happyzenmama (Feb 27, 2014)

Hands down my ergobaby wrap! My daughter takes her morning nap in it while I go for a walk. We also use it for grocery shopping,walks into the town's center and traveling (we've already flown internationally 3 times in her first year). She loves feeling close to her mommy and I love having her within a kiss' reach!


----------



## qifarmfam (Feb 20, 2013)

Ergo Carrier, pretty much could have gone without everything else.


----------



## LunaLady (Dec 28, 2010)

Ergo for sure!!!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Our Beco Gemini is number one, no question.
Second might be the change table my dad made. Controversial, I know, but it's the thing we use most apart from the carrier, it's great for storing all the nappies, wipes, wraps etc in one place and I've never once had a sore back changing a nappy


----------



## revolting (Sep 10, 2010)

Babyhawk, since you can wear them on your back so little!


----------



## capucine (Feb 4, 2012)

When we're waiting for a baby, I just want to get the Moby wrap down out of the attic. And the Bjorn bouncy seat. I love our iBert bike seats. Maclaren umbrella stroller. Antilop high chair. A nose suction thing I bought in France.

Those compostable disposables.

GlamourMom nursing tanks.

And...(sigh) my iphone.


----------



## lovemylab (Jan 7, 2013)

Bum genius diapers and the ergo carrier


----------



## researchparent (Oct 14, 2013)

Aden + Anais Swaddle Blankets - Expensive, but so worth it.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

aden + anais swaddling blankets

undercover mama nursing tanks

floppy seat for covering shopping cart seats (I use this a ton!)

Earth Mama Angel Baby stuff

Mommy Necklaces


----------



## Taqah (Jul 8, 2011)

There are several that have been mentioned here that are the typical baby products anyone will tell you are great because they really are amazing: carriers (all of the ones that don't crotch dangle are great it really just depends on personal taste IMO--though I'm partial to the maya wrap and the Mei tai) cloth diapers etc.

BUT the one product that really surprised me was a thick little washcloth like towel to put on the baby while I washed her that my mother gave me.

I am a baby product minimalist-- I really dislike baby gadgets and stuff so we didn't do crib co-sleeper moses basket pack and play--or even really toys until she was almost 10 months old-- nor did I use bottles, pacifier, bouncy seats or a stroller etc. I had a boppy like thing because everyoen said how great it was but even that I would forgo in lieu of just using our pillows and carrier next time....

SO when I saw this towel I thought "oh please this the dumbest thing that I have ever seen." and just barely kept myself from saying it out loud. But our apartment the was very, very cold and when I bathed her I decided to put it on her since was there and I thought it would make a cute picture (it was shaped like a duck). Well, my baby loved the feeling of the wet towel over her. I later experimented with a regular washcloth and it worked but not as well. (I think because the cloth is a bit thicker so two washcloths on top of each other would probably work)

So I have to say I love this and will buy one again if I ever have another child (when my baby got older I gave it away to another family with a newborn) the one I had was different but it is something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Babies-Us-Bath-Cozy-Duck/dp/B00BH0SS9W/ref=pd_sbs_ba_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1S6HXA4FR0J2ME3JNFM9

Maybe everyone knows about these but I had never imagined such a thing was necessary or existed and I really liked it.


----------



## MommaKuhel (Feb 11, 2014)

Slings and wraps
Viitamix for making fresh baby food
Breast pump
Bike trailer or jogging stroller to get back into shape and stay healthy.


----------



## preemieprincess (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm torn between the baby bouncer (a yard sale find gifted to us by a friend), or the jogging stroller. I'm a minimalist when it comes to baby gear.

The bouncer was a lifesaver. Just about every "why do these products even exist?" list out there lists baby positioning devices. For the average parent, it *is* a ridiculous thing to purchase. For the parent of a preemie, it may be a necessity. We were too poor to buy one. Our home health nurse suggested we place the bouncer right next to our bed at night, prop our little 4.5 lb wonder in it with loads of swaddling blankets, and VOILA! we had a baby positioning device. Goodbye, reflux! Hello, sleep for mommy!

The jogging stroller? Oh-so-wonderful for hitting the local trails, as well as wonderful for running. Schwinn Arrow, best bang for your buck. <$200, no bells and whistles, just a sturdy jogging stroller that disassembles in a jiffy so you can pop it in the trunk. All of the major stress points on the stroller are secured with bolts, not rivets like most $250+ strollers. We had been gifted a $350 jogging stroller that collapsed with the little one in it, because it was manufactured with rivets at the stress points. We walk a lot in this family. We have run 2 strollers into the ground already, and our only child is 3 years old. We still get plenty of use out of the jogger, though she prefers to walk along with us now.


----------



## OhMrBrown (Mar 4, 2014)

Best baby product I've got so far (aside from my ergo!!!) is the Weleda Baby Calendula Creams! Love that stuff.


----------



## Yaliina (Oct 22, 2005)

I have to second a mei tai as most-used. Unless you count cloth diapers, of course. I, too am a baby gear minimalist. I don't even know if I'll buy a stroller for the next one. My mom sweetly bought us an Arms-reach cosleeper for DS2, but we mostly used it to store clothes & diapers. I have boobs & cloth diapers & onesies. A mei tai, & what else do we need?


----------



## wookumus (Sep 16, 2009)

Ergo carrier, now using with 2nd kiddo

Prefolds, 2 kiddos, then great for household/personal cleaning


----------



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


> aden + anais swaddling blankets


Are they really worth it? Can't you just use anything with the same size for swaddling? I must admit, I am no big swaddler, but want to try again this time, since I have real back problems and am worried that the carrying around all day won't work...


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

The thing about the aden + anais blankets is that they are so lightweight for their size. If you tried to use something else that big, you'd find it heavy and bulky. The blankets are pretty multipurpose if you find you don't love swaddling - a nursing cover up, a stroller blanket, a summer blanket bc they are light, a toddler sheet, and so on.


----------



## edensmama (Jun 1, 2006)

Love my Ergo!!


----------



## lilitchka (Jan 19, 2012)

weleda calendula cream

use it on baby bum (with both my sons), and just 1 application a day keeps rash away!

also great on any irritation in our family. my husband really loves it too. We aways have 2-3 tubes in advance.

and smells great!


----------



## brambleberry (Oct 20, 2011)

For older babies a baby corral has been indispensable for us. (like a superyard but we made our own out of wood) They're way too small if you use them in a circle, but if you use it to divide a room in half it can make a really nice big play space for a crawling baby. Babies only tolerate being cooped up for so long, but when they outgrow their corral you can use it to block off large areas that are hard to baby proof (the entryway in our house). Screw hinges and latches to the individual panels and you have nice gates.


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Which diaper covers are in the pic for this thread?


----------



## preemieprincess (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe this is a conversation for another thread, but why all the dislike of strollers on mothering? It bears mentioning, as a few PPs have said "no stroller." I feel like I'm from another planet, a stroller-driving mama who can't even dream of spending $50 for a fashionable label on a made-in-China blanket. (I'm poor). I would not suggest going for a trail run while wearing a floppy preemie, nor would I suggest a mom with musculoskeletal issues guilt herself into wearing a baby. I am a big fan of baby wearing, and suggest it to other moms. It ain't happenin' with this mama. If someone could possibly point me to another thread about why parents say no to strollers entirely, I'd love to read it and would greatly appreciate the link.

Once all my gifted swaddling blankets (mostly Carter's and the like) began to fray, I fashioned them into homemade Glad Rags, so I've probably used my cheap-o swaddling blankets more than any other baby gear... though I have gotten the most use out of them for the most non-baby of purposes. Most useful qualifies as the best in my eyes. Just a thought for you crafty minimalists out there.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I can only answer for myself re the no stroller question. We do have a pram but we rarely use it. I also wouldn't run with any baby in a carrier, newborn or not! I don't think anyone would. But not all mothers run and some may use their run time as alone time and leave the kids with dad for that hour. I also wouldn't advocate using a carrier if it were going to exacerbate a health condition. Although, depending on the condition I would probably suggest people give it a try as I find using an ergonomic carrier much easier on my body than carrying in arms. Obviously this is very individual. We actually bought our pram in the first place because we thought my husband's neck injury may prevent him from wearing our first DD as she got heavier. As it turned out he was fine, just had to be careful about where he placed the straps on his left shoulder.

This is why I personally choose to limit the use of our pram
- I find it awkward and inconvenient in crowds, on uneven ground and anywhere I need to go out of my way to find ramps or lifts. This covers almost everywhere we go so...
- neither of my girls will tolerate being in it for long so I end up having to wear them *and* push the damn pram
- I like the physiological and psychological benefits conferred by having them on my body
- I can breastfeed on the go
- the carrier takes up less space in my car and is easier to get in and out

I'll be interested to hear/read other peoples' take on it.


----------



## researchparent (Oct 14, 2013)

Re: Aden + Anais swaddle blankets

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Triniity*
> 
> Are they really worth it? Can't you just use anything with the same size for swaddling? I must admit, I am no big swaddler, but want to try again this time, since I have real back problems and am worried that the carrying around all day won't work...


I think they are. Between my two kids I got what seemed like a hundred standard baby receiving blankets, and they were all just useless when it came to swaddling, because they're not big enough after like the first week. The Aden+Anais ones are bigger and so lightweight that they stretch more. I had no luck swaddling my first child, but when I swaddled my second one using these blankets, she couldn't get out of it without hours of struggling until she was several months old and didn't need to be swaddled anymore. They also fold up so small that you can take them anywhere, and in the summer months, they're great for just covering to prevent sunburn.

Of course, if you're even remotely competent when it comes to sewing, you could probably make these at a fraction of the price, but since I'm not, for $7 or $8 per blanket, I consider them a good deal. They're attractive, soft, and hold up well. My daughter is 2 and she loves using these blankets with her dolls. Unfortunately I bought the girliest set with her, but I'm definitely planning to get ones with more generic designs for my baby boy due next summer. My honest answer would have been Ergo or Moby when it comes to best baby product ever owned, but I was trying to think of something original, and for me, these blankets were indispensable.


----------



## crazyms (Jan 8, 2010)

The best baby products I ever had were my boppy, baby carriers, a cosleeper for baby, and cloth diapers. That and a couple clothes and car seat were really all we ever needed. I did really love my bella bands though for wearing during pregnancy and post pregnancy to turn my regular shirts into nursing tops. Honestly I went all out with the first one and then had all that mess with my second but by the third I'd gotten rid of everything and had to replace it all. I ended up going with: cloth diapers and wipes, baby carrier, boppy pillow, cosleeper/moses basket, a few clothes and blankets, carseat, a playpen and a swing once I'd had her and she had colic. That really was all we ever needed and it was so nice to have a simpler baby set up


----------



## researchparent (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *preemieprincess*
> 
> Maybe this is a conversation for another thread, but why all the dislike of strollers on mothering?


Personally, I love my umbrella stroller and double jogger, but I could live without them. However, for the first year at least of my children's lives I would have gone out of my mind without a good carrier. Once I discovered babywearing, I felt like I'd regained the freedom of my former childless life. I've heard there are actual physical and intellectual benefits to carriers over strollers like an improved sense of balance from the unconstrained motion and improved language development from being able to better watch lips move and read facial expressions. However, to me the main benefit was that my infants learned to be "at home" when they were attached to my body. It didn't matter if we were visiting relatives 400 miles away or at a museum or a baseball game. My babies had their food source and their favorite place to sleep transported with them wherever we went, so we could go anywhere.


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SugarAndSun*
> 
> Which diaper covers are in the pic for this thread?


Those are ElBeeBaby dipes! http://elbeebaby.com/ That's why I clicked over here; I saw the picture and recognized them and I thought someone was talking about them. I rarely spend any time on baby-related threads since my last baby will be 10 yrs old soon =) ElBees were my most fave dipe with my younger babe, they fit so wonderfully.

I don't have just one fave but one thing that was a lifesaver for me was a shower "chair" that was like a bouncy seat but in mesh fabric so babe could lie on it in the tub. We kept it on the bathroom floor so I had a place to set the babe right next to me while I used the bathroom, showered, or rinsed out diapers. I still have it as none of my friends have ever understood the coolness of it =)


----------



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


> for $7 or $8 per blanket, I consider them a good deal


See, here (in Germany) they are more than double that price 

I am able to sew, but it's rather difficult to find this kind of fabric longer than 80 cm.

Oh, and I love my ergo, too

Quote:


> Maybe this is a conversation for another thread, but why all the dislike of strollers on mothering?


I am personally not very good with strollers. I don't know if this has something to do with lack of training, but I tend to bump into things, don't get it folded to get it into the car, don't get it unfolded without a hysterical breakdown, find that I get backpain from pushing it around. Can't get it up and down stairs. So, it's just not for me (but that does not mean that it's not for other mamas)


----------



## delightedbutterfly (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know what the best baby product I have owned it. Some of the things I loved for DD1 didn't work for DD2 and vise versa.

But I *love* my stroller. I have a single BOB and a small stroller that is bigger than an umbrella stroller and taller but smaller than many of the more expensive light weight ones. I have chronic pain issues and while I *do* enjoy baby wearing I can't physically do it for long periods of time. Nor can I just carry them either. The BOB pushes like a dream, turns on a dime, can go up and down steps with no issues and can hold a few extras for me as I don't carry a purse or diaper bag (again usually because of the pain. Plus holding/pushing something helps my body.

My babies have always liked "looking at" the world instead of always at me and tend to get frustrated in carriers if they can't see out and around. We also watched my husband in a lot of sports when they were younger and it wasn't always nice enough for them to get down and play or would be too wet even with a blanket. They liked to have somewhere to "sit" too and watch but I was often too busy watching after all the kids (from other parents) and the score sheets to keep them on my lap the whole time. And they would want to snack which was easier to feed them in the snack tray... Plus if we were out at nap or late they would fall asleep in it with blankets over top. For a 10 lb newborn it was no issue wearing them while they slept... But for a 25 lb 2 year old it was a lot harder. The stroller is a favorite for us.

We just went to "the happiest place on earth" and my 5 year old still got tired from a full day. We'd end up renting a stroller for her so that she wasn't cranky and whiney. She got sick near the end of the trip and still took a nap a couple times while other family ride rides or ate lunch. And it was a lot easier on my husbands back than carrying her or have her nap on him when she got like that.

I love my carriers (and good ones allow me to carry them longer) but I also love my stroller!


----------



## brambleberry (Oct 20, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniity*
> 
> Are they really worth it? Can't you just use anything with the same size for swaddling? I must admit, I am no big swaddler, but want to try again this time, since I have real back problems and am worried that the carrying around all day won't work...


I got a few Aden & Anais blankets as hand-me-downs and was like, "what more dumb baby blankets?!" (speaking of things you don't need we got WAY too many baby blankets at our first baby shower, and religiously only use sleep sacks for sleeping). But I ended up really loving them for all the reasons others have already stated - pack up small, light and breathable, and great for use as sun protection. But regarding the price - other people are starting to make lightweight muslin swaddle blankets for WAY less now, and I can't imagine them not really being the same thing. I mean, it's the fabric not the way it's sewn or the cool prints that make them so useful. If you do a search for muslin swaddle blankets there are lots to choose from - has anyone had any experience with other brands?

We found an Aden & Anais sleep sack at Goodwill last year and loved it for summer sleeping. Much cooler than standard cotton sleep sacks, but still comfy and cozy.


----------



## mylylah (Nov 15, 2013)

where do you buy bath sponges? Ive havent seen them so far...I appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)

I found them on ebay - something I never heard of before, they are quite neat, though!

(already arrived today


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

Halo swaddles, boppy, ergp


----------



## KSLaura (Jan 22, 2007)

I bought the 'new native' pouch sling on clearance for $10 when I was pregnant with my first. I didn't know if I'd use it or not, but thought it might come in handy once or twice. I ended up using that thing pretty much all day, every day with both kids for the first year or so.

So, I'd say....a sling of some sort.









I also had an ergo with my second that I used quite a bit. The pouch sling was always the go-to carrier though. Worked better for breast feeding!


----------



## magmiller (Mar 9, 2014)

During pregnancy:

Belly band: http://www.motherhood.com/maternity/belly-bands.asp

Fetal Doppler (Sonoline B): http://www.fetaldopplerbeats.com/products/sonoline-b-fetal-doppler

As a new mommy:

Ergo: http://store.ergobaby.com/

Cloth diapers from Target

Bravado Nursing Bra: http://www.amazon.com/Bravado-Designs-Seamless-Nursing-Black/dp/B00DX6XLSQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1394424820&sr=1-1


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

Not everyone finds themselves in this position, but I was a very very leaky lady. So much milk. And my first spit up A Lot. So I would say my best "baby product" with my first was a plentiful supply of washable breast pads, not forgetting the drawstring mesh bag to wash them in, breast shells, which it used to catch the milk leaking from the other breast, and lots of muslin squares used as burp cloths.

With my second, I tried and really liked Lilypadz. Slightly less mess and laundry.


----------



## Babygirl2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Swaddle blankets!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I bought Andrea's Baby Pack in 1980. It was advertised in Mothering, Autumn, 1980 from Corvallis, OR. It is patented.

I sent an order years later and apparently it is no longer made. I would love one for my grandchild.


----------



## Chachazest (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey - I am about to hit up some big consignment events in town. Any big or small ticket items you think I should look for?


----------



## akittrell00 (Feb 5, 2014)

Medela Breastpump - Lactina Select. Hands down the best thing.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

hmm this is an interesting question for me.

if i just take the first year....

i never had just one product that was tops for me. throughout that year there were products that was no. 1 according to dd's need.

1. the swing - colicky baby - life saver

2. that baby vibrating chair - could barely get a shower while doing pantomime

3. medela breast pump - single working mom - the most precious tool

i cant think of anything else. i carried dd in my arms or my shoulders. i never could work out teh sling.

4. steam vaporizer (more for my peace of mind than baby)

5. baby nail cutters. i found it easier using baby cutters rather than regular size one.

and the best advice from my first terrible pediat. whom i changed. baby products are a waste of money. just use adult products. they are as good for the baby. they dont need to be washed everyday.

however for my dd - in her world - there was just one necessary item. as long as she had access to the boob (except when she had colic) everything was ok.


----------



## mariee (Mar 4, 2012)

ERGO!!

Seriously wish I knew about them so much sooner with my first born! Totally worth every penny, used every day, often multiple times per day. Love, love, love!


----------



## Fillyjonk (Sep 21, 2007)

A soft front/backpack sling. For my older kids it was an ergo, for my youngest, a beco, I did have other slings but what was great about the backpack was that it was hands free and very secure, and quick to put on. So it worked well with an active lifestyle, close in age kids, etc.

I really didn't buy much for my kids as babies apart from the sling, a very few clothes (mainly, we were given them) and cloth nappies.


----------



## ocmommyof2 (Apr 1, 2014)

The best baby product was a water repellant bib someone got for us last year from Blisimo. The bib was water repellant but soft for my little 1 year old. It was very cute too. It kept my mischievous 1 year old from getting his food all over himself. I have recommended the bibs to all my friends and have given them as gifts as well. They sell them on Amazon and are cheaper on Amazon than on their site. You can check it out on www.blisimo.com for specifics. I love it and would recommend it to all moms! I wish they had it when I had my older daughter!


----------



## mylylah (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you! I'll save your email so I can remember this in 8 months.


----------



## typebug (Jun 28, 2012)

1) My Ergo and Boba carriers

2) Baby Bjorn Babysitter Bouncer

3) Oxyclean


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

Moby Wrap!


----------



## OhMrBrown (Mar 4, 2014)

Medela Harmony manual pump - I've tried others but only had a painless, worthwhile pump with this one, LOVE it!!


----------



## MamaCB (Sep 22, 2013)

Probably the co-sleeper. The particular brand we have is difficult to set up, but just having a co-sleeper, period, was a great thing when the baby was little.

As for brand name products, our Naturepedic mattress is very good.


----------



## dancingfeet (May 10, 2012)

Impossible to narrow down to 1 items! Here are some of my top 10 items...

For baby:

carriers - I used Moby and Ergo and loved them (and boy did I get fast whipping that Moby on!)

Small bassinet - my DS was a preemie and the crib and pack 'n play were enormous for him!

Pack 'n Play for naps when he was older and for grandparent sleepovers/visiting friends past bed time - so convenient!

City Select stroller - heavy but so comfy for DS and could carry a good sized grocery list of items, allowing me to leave the car at home.

My Breast Friend nursing pillow - invaluable in the beginning when we were just trying to figure it all out

Mommy necklaces - DS loved pulled, chewing and wrapping his fingers through it - I think it made him feel secure to be more anchored to me!

For me:

Medela Freestyle pump - so awesomely comfortable, easy and discrete!

Glamourmom nursing tanks - comfy, convenient and stylish, especially the long nursing tank!

Bravado Nursing bras - comfy, easy to clip/unclip and pretty!

Oxy Baby for all those poo explosions that escaped the diapers

Bella bands for pregnancy workouts and dance classes so I didn't flash my swollen belly (I was awfully self conscious about it)

My phone - for my entertainment (and sanity) through those long feedings and for all the pictures I was able to capture when I couldn't reach a camera!

And, one of the things I'm thankful for afterwards was Blurb books - whose BookSmart software gave me the chance to get all those wonderful pictures and stories together in a book that spanned my DS's first year. Love it and made a beautiful gift my the grandparents!


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Depended on the child..

My first: Breast pump (went back to work 6weeks PP).. That is the only thing I used at all.. She was colicky and if I put her down anywhere other than on top of me/DH then she would scream until she was picked up again. Couldn't even use a carrier with her, if my hands or DH's hands weren't touching her she cried. Even when I was touching her she would still cry, hours upon hours each day..

My second: breast friend nursing pillow (god send for nursing and entertaining the older one) and the moby wrap

Third: Ergo (only carrier he didn't cry in!) and bouncy seat (I know some people don't like bouncy seats but moms got to shower occasionally.. not to mention cook, clean, take care of other children etc)

Fourth: mai tei (easier on my bad back!) and City Mini double stroller. The stroller through wasn't for her, I put my 2 middle children in it so we could go places.. still use it, love it. Its gone off roading, to the beach, through Disney World etc and it still looks almost new. So worth the cost.


----------



## mommy2k&k (Apr 21, 2005)

Mine would be a toss up between my sling and the baby swing.


----------



## Claudia Chapman (Aug 9, 2012)

A vintage 1950's era baby carriage. A friend gave it to me when my son was born. She found it at a tag sale. I used it as a crib alternative in the house. It was great because I could wheel the baby around the house. I parked the carriage next to the sink when I was doing dishes so baby was always close by even when my hands were full. I also wheeled him all over the neighborhood and even in to the grocery store.

My intention, before he was born, was to carry him snuggled in a pack but he soon made it quite clear that he didn't like his "snuggli" one bit. He much prefered lying on his tummy in the carriage, peeking out over the sides at the world. Or lying on his back looking up at the trees, birdies or his mama.

The baby carriage was my initiation into doing things in a way which is "child led".


----------



## sparklemaman (Oct 17, 2012)

It is hard to narrow down!

1) Fitted Newborn Diapers: I used kissaluvs and Etsy SAHM made (babycoondesigns) diapers. Love, love, love them! I use Motherease one size and Sandy's for my now bigger babe.

2) Baby carrier: I exclusively used a ring sling with my DD but have so enjoyed the Moby Wrap for my DS as a newborn and both the Ergo and Boba carriers now that he's bigger. And I did invest in the fleece vest that fits over the Boba, so genius! I use it daily in my cold, snowy climate.

3) Bob stroller: It just rocks! It's like an offroad stroller









4) Hygeia Enjoye Pump: So much more comfortable than the Medela PIS I had with DD! I get much more milk and I love the rechargable battery.

5) Bravado seamless nursing bras and Epibi reusable pads: Hands down, the best!


----------



## EmilyZ25 (Mar 22, 2010)

my Baby K'tan by far. it's super easy to use and has saved my sanity - lo sleeps on me while I get things done.


----------



## acuffrose (May 3, 2014)

Ergo baby carrier, hands down. Both my son and I practically lived in that thing.


----------



## jessdcary (Mar 29, 2014)

Boppy pillow!!!! Life saver and back saver while nursing


----------



## beautifulnm (Dec 12, 2008)

Aden and Anais swaddles. Specifically because of their size which makes swaddling easy but also makes them convenient for so many other uses.. and beyond that, my kids who are 4 and 1 are still using them, so given the length of their usage totally worth the money. Plus they wear beautifully; ours have probably been washed about half a bajillion times to be exact and still look great.


----------



## Ariadne12 (May 16, 2014)

The Beco Gemini carrier, as soon as my child was about four months old. That and a mei-tai. I loved them both.

I still carry her in the Gemini. The stroller is such a pain and we never use it. of course, she runs down the street most of the time and rarely wants to be carried!


----------

